# Best Founding Fathers Biographies



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2010)

PB friends (especially historians and history buffs), 

What is the one best bio of each of these founding fathers: Washington, Adams, Jefferson, Madison, and Franklin? What other early founding fathers do you consider essential to the understanding of the birth of our nation?

Thanks!


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 3, 2010)

I realize that you didn't ask for a biography of Paul Revere - but David Hackett Fisher's "Paul Revere's Ride," is EXCELLENT. Anything by Fisher is excellent - and he may have written a biography on Washington.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2010)

Kathleen, 

I did ask about other important founding fathers. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look at it.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

It's on Kindle too. Just about ready to take the plunge. I'll probably save enough money with the books I'll buy for the Kindle in a couple months, about ready to take the plunge.

Fisher does have a book on Washington:

Amazon.com: Washington's Crossing (Pivotal Moments in American History) (9780195181593): David


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 3, 2010)

On Washington: _His Excellency_ by Joseph J. Ellis. For what it's worth, David Hackett Fischer gave it high praise!

(Ellis also did bios of Jefferson and Adams, but I haven't read them yet.)


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> On Washington: _His Excellency_ by Joseph J. Ellis. For what it's worth, David Hackett Fischer gave it high praise!
> 
> (Ellis also did bios of Jefferson and Adams, but I haven't read them yet.)


 
Also, on Kindle.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 3, 2010)

Witherspoon is another founder that you really need to study. I can't recall the authour of the biography I have. It in the attic.

McCullough has a good bio on John Adams as well as some other good works.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> McCullough has a good bio on John Adams as well as some other good works.


 
Presently reading McCullough book on Adams. Savoring is a better choice of words. Reading during my lunch hour.

Witherspoon could be intersting.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a good source about the Christian beliefs of our founding fathers:

Amazon.com: Christianity and the Constitution: The Faith of Our Founding Fathers (9780801052316): John Eidsmoe: Books


----------



## Brother John (Aug 4, 2010)

I would recommend studying Patrick Henry. I have read of his strong faith and that when he felt his duty was done he went home to be a husband and father. Great thread.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




LawrenceU said:


> Witherspoon is another founder that you really need to study. I can't recall the authour of the biography I have. It in the attic.
> 
> McCullough has a good bio on John Adams as well as some other good works.


 
I second the Witherspoon recommendation.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




Montanablue said:


> I realize that you didn't ask for a biography of Paul Revere - but David Hackett Fisher's "Paul Revere's Ride," is EXCELLENT. Anything by Fisher is excellent - and he may have written a biography on Washington.


 
What is the background on Fisher?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2010)

I remember quoting in grade school Patrick Henry's "Give me liberty or give me death!" I loved history, even in grade school. In Fourth grade our teacher (one teacher for third and fourth grades) offered to teach us more history during recess if we wanted her too. There were three of us who stayed in during recess. Learned a lot of American history during that time. She was a godly public school teacher.


----------

